# LDAP Authentifizierung über ldap_bind()



## FactorX (21. Februar 2006)

Ich versuche gerade, eine LDAP-Authentifizierung in PHP umzusetzen, aber bekomme vom LDAP Server immer dieselbe Fehlermeldung ("No such object").


```
$ldap_basedn="o=meinefirma,c=de";

$ds = ldap_connect($ldap_server) or die(ldap_error());
$ldapbind = @ldap_bind($ds,$ldap_basedn.",uid=".$_POST["ldap"],$_POST["passwort"]);

if($ldapbind)
{
// mach ein paar sachen
}
else echo ldap_error();
```

Woran liegt das?


----------



## astaluego (21. Februar 2006)

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie bei euch das ganze mit dem ldap server geregelt wird
allerdings habe ich das so umgesetzt (und es funktioniert):


```
function isBinded() {

	$ds=ldap_connect("252.265.564.12"); // LDAP SERVER-IP
	if ($ds && $this->validEmail()) 
	{
   		$ldapbind = ldap_bind($ds, $_SESSION['username'], $_SESSION['password']);
   
   		if ($ldapbind) {
			ldap_close($ds);
       			return true;
   		} else {
			ldap_close($ds);
			
		}
   	}
	else {
		return false;
		
		}
```
Dieses "basedn" hat mir einige Probleme bereitet, da ich nicht wusste wie man das damit handhabt. Aber meine Funktion reicht aus um zu prüfen ob passwort und user stimmen.

gruss
ana


----------

